# Winnipeg Police Service



## HItorMiss (14 Sep 2011)

Looking for a contact in the WPS to talk about recruiting and lifestyle etc....

I'm a 12 yr Member of the CF ready to go on to something new, have heard good things about the WPS so I figured I would start my search there. More on my mil quals and service when the contact asks.


Thank you to anyone able to help


----------



## Container (14 Sep 2011)

if you send me your email I'll send it to a guy who's with WPS.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> if you send me your email I'll send it to a guy who's with WPS.



Same here. I know several.


----------



## Precept (13 Oct 2011)

WPS? Just go MP....


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Oct 2011)

I'm done with the CF...

That and I still have self respect, so I'll go be a *REAL* Cop


----------



## Scott (13 Oct 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I'm done with the CF...
> 
> That and I still have self respect, so I'll go be a *REAL* Cop



 :facepalm:

Really? I know there's a smiley there, but I still think this is going too far.

Scott
Staff


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> Really? I know there's a smiley there, but I still think this is going too far.
> 
> ...



I agree....don't let frustration rule you.....


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Oct 2011)

Sorry that was an inside joke between myself and a former member of the recruit Pl I instructed on this summer.

Appologies to any MPs


----------



## Precept (13 Oct 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I'm done with the CF...
> 
> That and I still have self respect, so I'll go be a *REAL* Cop



Hahaha. You gained your experience with the same organization I am, I'm just in a better trade. It's good to see your finally starting to see the light though. I'm impressed.

Do they make small enough Duty Belts for your waist? I can cut a few inches off my old one and send it to you if you can't find one.


----------



## riggermade (13 Oct 2011)

I'll make him one


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Oct 2011)

Precept said:
			
		

> Hahaha. You gained your experience with the same organization I am, I'm just in a better trade. It's good to see your finally starting to see the light though. I'm impressed.
> 
> Do they make small enough Duty Belts for your waist? I can cut a few inches off my old one and send it to you if you can't find one.




You're funny.... this from someone who is maybe 110lbs soaking wet eh... when you can keep up to me on PT then we can talk.

Enjoy Borden and the MP School. I may be done with the Canadian Forces but that in no way means I think anyone joining has made a mistake regardless of element or trade (Well maybe those people joining the navy but I digress  ;D ). I`m done for my own reasons and choices which when I am a civi I will gladly share until then they are simply my reasons.

Rigger Thanks I may need some black kit for my follow on career and I will be looking your way as per  :nod:


EDIT: Spelling


----------



## Precept (13 Oct 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> You're funny.... this from someone who is maybe 110lbs soaking wet eh... when you can keep up to me on PT then we can talk.
> 
> Enjoy Borden and the MP School. I may be done with the Canadian Forces but that in no way means I think anyone joining has made a mistake regardless of element or trade (Well maybe those people joining the navy but I digress  ;D ). I`m done for my own reasons and choices which when I am a civi I will galdly share until then they are simply my reasons.
> 
> Rigger Thanks I may need some black kit for my follow on career and I will be looking your way as per  :nod:



153, but who's counting? You didn't have the pleasure of joining us for PT often, so I don't know where I stand. Although I'll be realistic and concede that I would have some catching up to do. Don't get me wrong...we both know I'd kick your ass though. :bowing:

I love where I am right now. I think it's the best place for me at this point in my career. I was talking more about you leaving your current trade/tasking and getting into LE. You're going from one extreme to the other. I wish ya the best. I've heard good things about the Calgary Police Service. Was one of the spots I was looking into before I got my Job Offer.


----------



## riggermade (13 Oct 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> You're funny.... this from someone who is maybe 110lbs soaking wet eh... when you can keep up to me on PT then we can talk.
> 
> Enjoy Borden and the MP School. I may be done with the Canadian Forces but that in no way means I think anyone joining has made a mistake regardless of element or trade (Well maybe those people joining the navy but I digress  ;D ). I`m done for my own reasons and choices which when I am a civi I will galdly share until then they are simply my reasons.
> 
> Rigger Thanks I may need some black kit for my follow on career and I will be looking your way as per  :nod:



Anytime for you...if I am not out in Alberta working...can always do it on days off when I get home for a visit


----------

